
Uber has produce an 18 (so far) part series on why a union would be a bad thing - CarolineW
https://qz.com/927777/the-teamsters-have-finally-begun-to-organize-uber-drivers-in-seattle/
======
gigatexal
Because they are. If Uber wanted to run a tradititonal taxi service with a
Union run driver system they'd have been just another version of yellow cab or
that ilk. Nobody forces a driver to be a driver. One could flip burgers, drive
busses, etc. Instead the ultimate end game is driverless cars and an expensive
Union would do harm to that end.

